# Cutech 8 inch jointer help



## Saw Dust Sniffer (Nov 11, 2015)

I got this jointer for Christmas. This is the first jointer I have ever used. Before I was jointing on a jointer table. I am having an issue getting quality edges. I seem to be following through incorrectly. I wind up with a snipe at the end. Do I need to put pressure on the wood or do I let the jointer do the work. I just dont want the piece rocketing through the shop like a SpaceX test rocket. 

Thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You may need to make a few adjustments to your set-up on a brand new machine to assure you don’t have snipe. 
This set-up is checked with the machine unplugged using a straight edge (like a framing square) to assure the outfeed table is in exact height to the blade at top dead center. If the blade pulls or drags the square when the cutterhead is rotated the outfeed would need to be raised ever so slightly. For micro adjustments you can use a dial indicator to get it right on the money. 
When testing, I would set the cut depth at no more than 1/16” and test on the edge of a board. When you get it right, there will be no snipe. 
All boards need to be 12” or longer to run over the jointer. 
Once you have the outfeed table height dialed in, never touch it again. All of your adjustments going forward will be on the infeed table. 
As for pressure applied during jointing; you need to hold the board down firmly on the table as you push it through. Hold square against your jointer fence. Push at the same rate you might use on the tablesaw. 
Jointing the face of wood I would decrease the blade height to less than 1/16”. Use a push stick designed for jointer use. (You can make your own). Some wood is prone to tear-out if not jointed with the direction of the grain. If you get tear-out or excessive chatter, turn your wood around and push through from the other end and see if that helps.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

You should also make sure your downward pressure is on the out feed table.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Snipe is common with jointers and planers - some woodworkers make their boards longer than they need and cut off the snipe after jointing/planing.


----------



## Saw Dust Sniffer (Nov 11, 2015)

I am doing my best. I checked the outfeed table with a straight edge and it is lining up perfectly with the top rotation of the blade. I will have to guess now that my pressure on the wood is wrong and should concentrate on my form. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Saw Dust Sniffer said:


> I got this jointer for Christmas. This is the first jointer I have ever used. Before I was jointing on a jointer table. I am having an issue getting quality edges. I seem to be following through incorrectly. I wind up with a snipe at the end. Do I need to put pressure on the wood or do I let the jointer do the work. I just dont want the piece rocketing through the shop like a SpaceX test rocket.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


If it's sniping at the end of the cut very likely the rear table is too low. With the jointer turned off lay a board on the rear table extending over the cutterhead and rotate the head by hand and see if the knives lift the board. It should be set to where it barely touches the wood.


----------



## Saw Dust Sniffer (Nov 11, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> If it's sniping at the end of the cut very likely the rear table is too low. With the jointer turned off lay a board on the rear table extending over the cutterhead and rotate the head by hand and see if the knives lift the board. It should be set to where it barely touches the wood.


I will do that and see what I find. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Saw Dust Sniffer (Nov 11, 2015)

Well it looks like I was able to lightly adjust the planer and see some results. Time will tell. Thanks for the help! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

